# Hnn....



## VWJETTY (Jun 29, 2006)

Alright, let's start one now since it's been pretty quiet here. Here's my take on the diablo. I like 'em


----------



## 942drvento (Jan 12, 2009)

hell yea the sv was the best iteration as it retook the nameplate of the best miura which should have been done to the countach in my opinion, for those that dont know much about lamborghini, sv stands for super veloce or super fast, much like the new sv. but this one looks the balls, and best yet it's rwd for some shenanigins!

:beer:


----------



## 021.8TLI (Jul 6, 2006)

I like them too! Or is it three? Guess theres only three people on here that like them . My favorit car of all time though has to be the F-40! Mmmm nummy nummyy car!!


----------



## 942drvento (Jan 12, 2009)

f40's are sick as hell but my personal ferrari favorite, that a nornal person "could" afford not considering f40's, enzos, 250 gto, ect ect ect......... 











i swear someday that will be me trailering one home from auction. probobly wont be rhd though! lol 
:beer: :screwy:


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

...


----------



## rbonasera (Sep 12, 2010)

cant wait....


----------



## kolodny2.8 (Apr 3, 2008)

:what:Your shipping is way over price. I paid 25.00 for my NFL Jerseys and shiping was $6.00 and got it in 4 days.


----------



## 942drvento (Jan 12, 2009)

um why the football, this is for lambos 

im confused:banghead:


----------



## GLI Stee (Jul 27, 2010)

i see some guy in my town with a fake one, i just wanna call him a ***got everytime i see it cuz its really a nissan 300zx :thumbdown:


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Best Diablo is the 2001 6.0.


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

they are ight


----------



## VWJETTY (Jun 29, 2006)

Ewinkdub04 said:


> they are ight


:laugh: they're good parts cars for my mk3


----------



## amit65 (Mar 10, 2017)

*VWVortex store.*

Hi...



That would seem to be correct as the part number is the same. Somebody with more intimate knowledge of VW/ Audi parts interchangeability might see this and confirm. It wouldn't be a huge wager to go ahead and buy it and see if it indeed will work.


----------

